# صلاة للقديس مار إفرام السريانى لطلب المراحــــــــــــــــــــم الألهيــــــــــــــــــــة....



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2010)

*صلاة للقديس مار إفرام السريانى لطلب المراحــــــــــــــــــــم الألهيــــــــــــــــــــة....

*:download:

يا ملك المجد اسجد لك معترفآ بخطاياى فان رأفتك جزيلة.

يا محب البشر يا من تعرف ضمير التائب قبل آن يفتح فمه وتقبله بكلمة واحدة تشفى جراحات الذين يطلبونك.

تقول فيصير إذ بكلمتك نهض المخلع حاملآ سريره .
قلت للأبرص أريد فاطهر وللوقت طهر برصه.
دعوت الميت المنتن بعد أربعة ايام من القبر فخرج حيآ.
قلت للخاطئة مغفورة لك خطاياك فخرجت للوقت مبررة.

أيها الرب المتحنن قد اخطأت فى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقآ أن أنطق أسمك المجيد بشفتى الخاطئتين.

أسألك وأتضرع اليك لا تطرحنى من قدام وجهك تراءف على كاللص الذى قال لك أذكرنى يارب.
انك قلت ما جئت لأدعو الصديقين بل الخطاة الى التوبة.
فامنحنى انا الخاطئ ان أكمل سيرة حسنة واقمنى أيها الحاكم العادل على يمينك فى الدينونة لأن
لك المجد والأكرام الى ابد الأبدين آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.

:download:






*المرجع :*
كتاب:
*روح النعمة والتضرعات
صلوات القديس مار إفرام السريانى
*
*إعداد:*

*القمص / إشعياء ميخائيل.*
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن




شكرا جدا




سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> ...


أشكرك أستــــــــــاذى
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 مارس 2010)

> أسألك وأتضرع اليك لا تطرحنى من قدام وجهك تراءف على كاللص الذى قال لك أذكرنى يارب.
> انك قلت ما جئت لأدعو الصديقين بل الخطاة الى التوبة.
> فامنحنى انا الخاطئ ان أكمل سيرة حسنة واقمنى أيها الحاكم العادل على يمينك فى الدينونة لأن
> لك المجد والأكرام الى ابد الأبدين آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.


 
امين

شكرا عالموضوع الطيب
تحيتي ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالموضوع الطيب
> تحيتي ​


أشكرك أستــــــــــاذتى
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أشكرك أستــــــــــاذى
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------

